# étalonnage



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Bonjour a tuos!

Je connais le mot, ... étalon, ... qu'en espagnol veux dire: _patrón_ (_como medida_). Mais, ... comment pourrions nous traduire *étalonnage*

Merci d'avance


----------



## Oxy

No conozco la palabra en español, pero es:
ajustar un instrumento de medida con un patron (o un instrumento de mayor precisión) para que de resultados de medida exactos.


----------



## Morion

Mira el diccionario dice que _étalonnage _ou _étalonnement_ es _contraste_ (?)
ahora bien, si es_ patrón_ como dices, bien podría ser _patronaje_ ¿no?


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Creo haber escuchado _patronaje_, ... pero no creo que sea correcta. Esperaremos más comentarios. 
Hay que fastidiarse, ... siendo nativo y sin saberlo!!!!!


----------



## freech

Hola,

_étalonner_ también puede significar _graduar_ por lo tanto _étalonnage : graduación.
_
saludos,

Gonzalo


----------



## Morion

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Creo haber escuchado _patronaje_, ... pero no creo que sea correcta. Esperaremos más comentarios.
> Hay que fastidiarse, ... siendo nativo y sin saberlo!!!!!


Bueno, y ¿qué tal calibración y/o clasificación?


----------



## chics

Hola.

Siento no dar información positiva... C_alibración_ es otra cosa y se dice igual en francés (_calibrage_). _Patronaje_, que yo sepa, se utiliza solamente en corte y confección, es decir, para ropa.

Sería algo como comparación, escalado o contraste, pero el nombre además puede cambiar dependiendo de qué estamos hablando. ¿De qué campo se trata? ¿Qué equipo? ¿Qué medida?


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Sí, es graduación o calibración más exactamente, ... pero muesta la necesidad del patrón. Mis dudas aumentan pues *calibration* en francés, ... no quiere decir *calibración*.

Calibración : étalonnage
Patrón : étalon

Gracias a todos, ... merci beaucoup à tuos!

Chics, ... estás seguro?


----------



## Morion

chics said:


> Hola.
> 
> Siento no dar información positiva... C_alibración_ es otra cosa y se dice igual en francés (_calibrage_). _Patronaje_, que yo sepa, se utiliza solamente en corte y confección, es decir, para ropa.
> 
> Sería algo como comparación, escalado o contraste, pero el nombre además puede cambiar dependiendo de qué estamos hablando. ¿De qué campo se trata? ¿Qué equipo? ¿Qué medida?


Según el diccionario de lengua francesa,_ calibrage_ es sinónimo de _étalonnage_. Evidentemente, con los sinónimos siempre nos encontramos con el tema de los diferentes matices de cada palabra, pero dependiendo del contexto a veces los sinónimos son intercambiables.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Ok Morion, et freech merci de vous explications.

Teneis toda la razón, ... espero poder aclararme yo mismo. Asi que llegados a este punto tenemos que

étalonnage : calibrage : calibración
étalon : patrón

Merci encore, ... et on est arrive à la définition!


----------



## chics

Hola.

Está claro que _étalon= patrón_ y _calibrage=calibración_.

En mi trabajo he visto en algunos sitios que distinguen entre _calibrage_ y _étalonnage_ (dicen que hacen ambas cosas, por ejemplo) y he visto a veces descripciones de _étalonnages_ que son claramente calibraciones.

Saludos.


----------



## Morion

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Ok Morion, et freech merci de vous explications.
> 
> Teneis toda la razón, ... espero poder aclararme yo mismo. Asi que llegados a este punto tenemos que
> 
> étalonnage : calibrage : calibración
> étalon : patrón
> 
> Merci ancore, ... et on est arrive à la définition!


J'ai encore trouvé une autre: medición . No se que te parecerá pero la medición implica un concepto de patrón, pero claro, depende de lo midas o calibres, es que no me acuerdo de tu post original y no tengo claro que és lo que quieres medir, calibrar, etc. Pero bueno, con todo lo que tienes ya, seguro que te aclaras tu solito. 
Hasta la próxima.


----------



## totor

¿Y '*homologación*'?

El CNRTL dice de étalonnage:


> Vérification de la graduation et du réglage d'un appareil de mesure par comparaison avec l'étalon.


Y el DRAE dice de 'homologar' (porque para ellos 'homologación', como de costumbre, es 'acción y efecto de homologar'):


> Equiparar, poner en relación de igualdad dos cosas.


Mi texto*, para concluir, dice:

Entre l’étalonnage argentique et l’étalonnage numérique, il n’y a le plus souvent qu’une différence de technique.

* _Esthétique du film_, Jacques Aumont _et al._


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola Totor.

Este *étalonnage* nada tiene que ver con homologación. Se trata de la técnica del *etalonaje*, así tal cual.


----------



## jprr

> L’étalonnage, c’est l’étape où, pendant le post-traitement, *on ajuste* la colorimétrie du film.


 (source)
(la negrita es mía)
clic -> calibración fotografía


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> etalonaje


Sí, parece el término usual.

Clic.

(Aunque 'calibración' es más correcto).

¡Gracias, queridos!


----------



## Athos de Tracia

totor said:


> (Aunque 'calibración' es más correcto).



No estoy nada de acuerdo y sé de lo que hablo pero tampoco quiero entrar en una polémica sin fin. En primer lugar, no me consta que en el mundo del cine, se hable de _calibración / calibrador_ para _etalonaje / etalonador_. Además, si te fijas bien, el enlace de jprr nos remite a calibración de aparatos fotográficos, monitores, etc. y no tiene nada que ver con el concepto de etalonaje cinematográfico que en su día era un proceso fotoquímico (étalonnage argentique).

Ahora bien, el material que se utiliza para el etalonaje tiene que estar calibrado.

[QUOTE“Junto con Goldcrest generamos tablas de conversión que fueron la piedra angular durante el procesamiento de los copiones. Etalonamos las imágenes con un proyector calibrado según la norma DCI,][/QUOTE]

NOTICIA: DaVinci Resolve Studio en "Asesinato en el Orient Express" - finalcutpro.es


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> tampoco quiero entrar en una polémica sin fin


Tampoco yo, Athos, solo digo que el hecho de emplear un barbarismo en vez de la palabra que lo sustituye en la lengua de llegada no invalida que esa palabra usual siga siendo un barbarismo.

De no ser así, ¿por qué 'étalonnage' es traducido como 'calibración' en ciertos ámbitos pero no en otros?


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola. También sin ánimo de polémica, creo que la discusión acerca de si una palabra es o no es un barbarismo, etc, excede por completo los límites de este foro. Lo que cuenta para nosotros es cómo traducir la palabra; y si "lo que corresponde" en el ámbito cinematográfico -por uso, hábito o lo que sea- es "etalonaje", para mí... no hay más que hablar: "etalonaje".


----------



## totor

En el campo cinematográfico (que es precisamente el mío) es así, León, pero es importante aclarar —dado que este hilo no contiene ninguna etiqueta referente al campo de que se trata, tan solo la palabra— que el mismo término se traduce de otro modo en otros campos


----------

